# Havent RPed in over a decade. Help?



## Artimis_Panda (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello everyone. I used to RP. A LOT. But that feel to the side as I aged and started working more and such. I miss it. The massive stories. The love, betrayal, the friends and everything in between. Some of my best friends I had back when I was younger came from RPing.

Well, I miss it. I wanna RP again and have fun doing it. You'll have to forgive my rutsyness. I want something where we can build a world. NSFW is okay, but please don't make it revolve around sex. I want characters i care about. Something special and that will bring me back again and again.

Alongside all that I wouldn't mind becoming friends with whoever I RP with. You can never have to many friends.

I would probably say I can at least right one paragraph responses right now. More after I get back into things. If interested more, shoot me a PM. I would most like like to RP over telegram or Discord


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 10, 2020)

That sounds nice, though unfortunately, I don't have any other apps at my disposal. If possible, maybe we could work out something here? I'd love to help you recover the RP experience after all that time!


----------



## Artimis_Panda (Nov 10, 2020)

Sgt. Piru said:


> That sounds nice, though unfortunately, I don't have any other apps at my disposal. If possible, maybe we could work out something here? I'd love to help you recover the RP experience after all that time!


We can chat and see where things go. Shoot me a PM


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 10, 2020)

Artimis_Panda said:


> We can chat and see where things go. Shoot me a PM


Understood. I'll do so now.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm interested, but do you play male characters? Or female? Just curious before I start up a PM. I do have discord, btw.


----------



## Artimis_Panda (Nov 15, 2020)

I only play female characters.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 16, 2020)

Hmmmmm, I’m a tad bit of a zombie to the forums myself right about now, but I am intrigued. Unfortunately, the brain requires a change of batteries right about now so elaboration ain’t an option

Before I pass out, Discord is the jam of my PB&J


----------



## Artimis_Panda (Nov 16, 2020)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Hmmmmm, I’m a tad bit of a zombie to the forums myself right about now, but I am intrigued. Unfortunately, the brain requires a change of batteries right about now so elaboration ain’t an option
> 
> Before I pass out, Discord is the jam of my PB&J


Would love to RP. My Discord is Artimis#2119


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a male villain, he's sort of a jerk but he's my most go to character. I also have a lot of females.


----------



## Anon_the_human (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey! I'm interested! If you want to talk about it, we can chat over at Discord!


----------

